# Destin Rodeo 2013 proposed changes



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

1)Redfish 1st and 2nd place added to Open Inshore division replacing Jack Crevale
2)Triggerfish added to all motorized boat divisions plus ladies and juniors
3)Daily awards species to stay the same except for scamp instead of lane snapper(not sure on lane being removed upon reviewing my notes) but be split 2 ways charter and private 
4)Lane snapper to have 1 place instead of 2 in reef division
5)was proposed to swap out spanish mack with black drum inshore division but shot down by 26ft and over charters as its only place they have to enter one at this time.
6)Captains Calcutta standings to be posted on leaderboard at weigh-in site and online and also be on rodeo site for online registration like the king jackpot
7)Working on a mobile app for updates of standing but no guarantees it will be ready in time
8)Will be able to bring in hammerheads and tigers if you carry an hms permit and caught in federal waters.
9)1st fish award will be award on spot only and carry no points toward captains award/calcutta
10)Captains must intial division on entry form when a fish makes the board(this is in case the volunteers filling it out get it wrong,etc,)

* more stuff brought up and sure Ive missed mentioning something so if you've got a question post it here or pm me.
*This is just some of the highlights of whats proposed and we still have one more meeting and its got to be approved by the board so things could change.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Cool! So does that mean trigger fish will be added to kayak division as well?


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*kayak division*

Dont have my notes with me right now but was glad you asked that as I was considering posting this on the kayak section ,several proposals were brought up I believe grouper,blackfin tuna and even red snapper but were all shot down,I believe one of the charter guys said maybe if they can find a sponsor for them.Well the red snapper is a non issue but concerning the others I believe the kayak,paddleboard division is sponsored by the same person/entity whom pretty well dictates what they will sponsor because it came up last year and is why it was only ones to include redfish last year so thats the key to it,contact them and see what they are willing to sponsor and it shouldnt be a problem,but we need to act fast as our next meeting is march 12th .From the 2011 rodeo guide its listed as sponsored by Kayak Experience but Im in touch with Helen at rodeo office via email now and am gonna verify the sponsor.


----------

